# How long before its normal after clomid?



## PoshMama (Dec 26, 2007)

How long does it normally take your ovary's and body to seem to be back to normal after a clomid cycle

I wonder if I may have milk OHSS, but maybe the bloating and slight pain and nauseas is normal?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Bloatedness, nausea, ovarian pains and twinges, lower back ache, frequent peeing, heavy tender veiny boobs etc etc...these can all be symptoms and side effects of clomid. If you have a look towards the top of this board you will see there is a sticky thread entitled "side effects of clomid" which you may find helpful...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48662.0

You also have to remember that you have had the HCG injection which can also cause all manner of side effects and pregnancy like symptoms.

I actually get these symptoms pretty much every month from around ovulation onwards and when I was prescribed clomid a couple of years ago (to boost as ovulate naturally...basically to release more eggs) it just exacerbated all the symptoms, to the point there were times I was in terrible pain from ovulation....ovulation pain & symptoms isn't as uncommon as you'd think and is actually called mittelschmerz. I've had pretty much same symptoms on the times I've conceived as all those I've not.

I'm afraid I've never heard of "milk OHSS" but have certainly heard of OHSS as I was at risk of this with our 2nd IVF.

If you're concerned you may have OHSS then I would give your OB a call as they should check it out asap.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## PoshMama (Dec 26, 2007)

LOL It was suppose to be MILD LOL

It's late here and I'm feeling awful (racing heart again) I know that some of it is  normal, just thought maybe some went away in 2 weeks, or 3 weeks or when ever it takes


I will try the OB again later today


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

I have been told that clomid has a long half life, basically can stay in your system for quite a while after taking the tablets. Minxy will correct me if im wrong!   

I have had clomid and also had a few breaks between taking it and i could still tell it was in my system the next month due to the various side effects it causes. 

Never had the racing heart although I know it can be a sign of OHSS so make sure you get it checked out 

jo


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Me too Jo i had terrible side effects with the ovulating side of it it was really painful i was 
Crawling around in agony i thought my stomach was coming out of mouth it was dreadful, I felt sick, dizzy, hot,
Back ache but when i had a break from the clomid it did sometimes feel like i was still on them  
Take care i wish you  keep us posted nicky xxxx


----------



## PoshMama (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks I go for my 2nd HCG tomorrow to see if it the shot or a baby making all the sticks pos.

My HCG was 11 on Monday


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

PoshMama said:


> Thanks I go for my 2nd HCG tomorrow to see if it the shot or a baby making all the sticks pos.
> 
> My HCG was 11 on Monday


Sorry to hear your levels have dropped to 11 mIU...fingers crossed that at your next blood test they will have risen and a genuine +ve result rather than from the HCG injection.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## PoshMama (Dec 26, 2007)

They went to 28 in 2 days, so the OB thinks it's not the shot anymore.

Still need a scan to confirm everything is OK


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

PoshMama said:


> They went to 28 in 2 days, so the OB thinks it's not the shot anymore.
> 
> Still need a scan to confirm everything is OK


Sounds promising then...it's great that it's only taken you a few months to conceive again...hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy and beyond.

Take care
Natasha


----------

